# What to look for in a hand truck?



## a1481155 (Dec 2, 2012)

Didn't realize there were so many options. What would you look for in a "most bang for your buck" hand truck for DIY projects around a 2-story house?

Steel or Alum?
Weight capacity?
Type of handle? D, flow-back, dual?
Size & type of tires? Solid, air filled, rubber?
Convertible?

What else is there to consider?

Thanks!


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Avoid the solid tires - regular air tires much easier to pull, and gives some cushion going over bumps, even up/down stairs.

I like the convertibles, but go for a good one. The cheap-os aren't very sturdy and not always easy to convert quickly.
.
.


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

Costco sells a convertible one, made by Cosco: Convertible hand truck I bought one for when I moved and it was sooooooo useful.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you do not go with solid tires I sure hope you own an air compressor, because the tires will be low or flat every time you go to use it.
They build them with the cheapest made in China tires they can to cut cost.
I like the looks of that one sold by Costco but do not see a price and it would not let me bring up the reviews.
I like the big platform, makes it much easier to tip back.
What DIY projects would you need a hand cart for?


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I also like the pneumatic tires unless you only roll over smooth floors. If you don't have a compressor they have solid rubber tube tires you can get for them, a bit more money but it's kinda the best of both worlds.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I recently saw a recall for ones with plastic wheels.

The wheels are easily broken, and have harmed a few people when the load fell on them.

I like a steel wide platform one with steel wheels, rubber tires ( the bigger the better), and taller than most.

But that is because I am 6'3" tall, and the added height is easier for me to maneuver. 

Avoid those plastic wheeled ones , get something suitable to your height, your back will thank you.


ED


----------



## a1481155 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks all!

I own a 2-story home that I'm renovating and need a hand truck around for general use in help moving heavy objects. That said, one upcoming DIY project I would need a hand cart for is moving my washer and dryer, in order to tile the laundry room. I had a similar problem with pneumatic tires going flat on a generator and I don't have a compressor so I replaced them with "flat free" rubber tires...I agree...Not cheap but worth it. 

As for the Cosco convertible at Costco, I like the looks of it too but at $172.99 @ HD, it's probably more then I want to spend. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Cosco-10...ck-with-Flat-Free-Wheels-12312ABL1E/205035247 How about something like this?: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-800-lb-Capacity-2-in-1-Convertible-Hand-Truck-CHT800P/100071520

BTW, Cosco appears to have at least one open recall "Due to Injury Hazard" on similar model#'s 12-301 ABL and 12-301 ABL1 sold At:  Ace Hardware, Costco Wholesale Club, Lowe's, Price Mart and United Stationers and online at The Home Depot.com from March 2009 to October 2011: https://www.cpsc.gov/recalls/2015/cosco-recalls-convertible-hand-trucks/ Here's a short video showing you how to install the recall fix for the Cosco Handtruck.


----------



## SPG43 (Jul 17, 2016)

Are you running a warehouse or just living in a house? If you're planning on moving some really heavy stuff like your refrigerator, then get a good strong one. If you're just going to be moving around a short stack of milk crates or a couple boxes from room to room then just about any of them will be fine.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

ZZZZZ said:


> Avoid the solid tires - regular air tires much easier to pull, and gives some cushion going over bumps, even up/down stairs.
> 
> I like the convertibles, but go for a good one. The cheap-os aren't very sturdy and not always easy to convert quickly.
> .
> .


I like his way of thinking. I bought a convertible at SAM's Club years ago. Still going strong. I added a 1/2 inch plywood deck with carpet so I could move folding tables, computers, etc when setting up/tearing down our photography stations. It is rated for 800#, nice a strong.

Yep, we have replaced both tubes in the tires. A local tire shop had to order a tube for it once, and my son in law had to do the same after he borrowed it to move a stove/ fridge, etc.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

$46.00 and change with the 20% off coupon, and worth every dime.


http://www.harborfreight.com/700-lb-capacity-bigfoot-hand-truck-62900.html


Just looking at their sale paper, $39.99, coupon at bottom of page.


http://www.harborfreight.com/savings_coupons.html


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

I have one that Canary wrote about. Have moved everything with it. I use a ratchet strap to secure appliances on the cart. Wheels are big enough to move things over the lawn.


----------



## KarenStein (May 30, 2016)

The 'cheap' hand truck from Harbor Freight is adequate; the 'heavy duty' version is nearly perfect.

You want the "P" shaped handle, a single handle in the middle of the back.

You want the hand truck to be about 4-ft. tall.

You want there to be a cup, or dish, to the back of the truck, to keep round stuff from rolling off to the side.

You want plates in front of the wheels, so that your load does not press against the wheels.

You want metal 'rails' extending above the wheels, to help you slide the truck up and down stairs.

The best tires are made of rubber foam - all the comfort of air-filled tires, without the problem of flats.


----------



## a1481155 (Dec 2, 2012)

ZZZZZ said:


> Avoid the solid tires - regular air tires much easier to pull, and gives some cushion going over bumps, even up/down stairs.
> 
> I like the convertibles, but go for a good one. The cheap-os aren't very sturdy and not always easy to convert quickly.
> .
> .


How about something like this?
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee...800P/100071520


----------



## a1481155 (Dec 2, 2012)

KarenStein said:


> The 'cheap' hand truck from Harbor Freight is adequate; the 'heavy duty' version is nearly perfect.
> 
> You want the "P" shaped handle, a single handle in the middle of the back.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
Is the one Canary wrote about considered the "heavy duty" one from Harbor Freight? 
What would make the 'heavy duty' version perfect?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

They're all missing the most important feature; a cup holder that remains vertical in any position of the truck, preferably located within easy reach of the handles. :wink2:


----------



## KarenStein (May 30, 2016)

Well, here's the Harbor Freight "heavy duty" truck. Look it over, and compare to my wish list!:

http://www.harborfreight.com/700-lb-capacity-bigfoot-hand-truck-62900.html

What's missing?

It has the "P" handle - Good!

It's just over 4-ft. tall - Good!

There's no 'dish' to the back - A real pity, that! For an ecample of a curved back, look at this one: http://handtrucks2go.com/Dual-pin-handle-with-curved-back-design.html

There are plates in front of the tires - Good!

It lacks 'stair' rails- Bad! For an example of 'stair rails,' look at this truck: http://handtrucks2go.com/heavy-duty-hand-truck-single-pin.html . Those rails make it much easier to slide the truck over stairs.

You want foam-filled tires - the truck comes with air-filled tires - Bad! Harbor Freight does sell 'heavy duty' pneumatic replacements. Get them. Finding a foam tire might be difficult for these 13" (non standard) tires. 

"Weight" of the hand truck matters only if you're regularly picking it up- say, to put it in the bed of your truck.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The stair rails are ok for lighter loads or steel steps. But they can tear up wood, carpet, and even chip concrete with heavy loads. 
I prefer to have "stair crawlers" or to use an appliance dolly which usually has them when working with heavier loads.
I once modified a hand truck to mount the stair crawlers. It took some fiddling with to get them positioned properly, but was well worth it.

Link to what I mean by stair crawlers.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JMVNG0E/ref=pd_sbs_60_t_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=V103778PENCG48RJR9RG


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

KarenStein said:


> Well, here's the Harbor Freight "heavy duty" truck. Look it over, and compare to my wish list!:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/700-lb-capacity-bigfoot-hand-truck-62900.html
> 
> ...




Quite a difference in price for your wish list, $39.99 to $199.99 the $150.00 dollar difference i can use for more "stuff".


If you need an appliance truck, they have them also.

http://www.harborfreight.com/600-lb-capacity-appliance-hand-truck-62467.html


----------



## KarenStein (May 30, 2016)

Who said anything about price? You want a $20 hand truck, there's one out there. The OP asked what to look for- I simply provided pictures to illustrate the point.

No attempt was made to describe a 'perfect' truck. Appliance trucks? Use what you like, but appliance trucks are not (IME) suitable for use as general purpose trucks. They're too wide, the wheels too small, and the nose plate too small.

You get what you pay for. I may have started with a $30 cart, but the replacement foam tires cost that much EACH, plus there was the added expense of adding shields in front of the wheels and stair rails in back.


----------



## Crazyjake8493 (Sep 26, 2014)

I would never use pneumatic tires on a hand cart again, unless all I was doing was going across grass or gravel. If you're not on a perfectly smooth/level surface, they tend to wobble all over, especially when carrying heavy items. As mentioned, they also usually come with cheap tires that'll need to be refilled every time you go to use it.


----------



## a1481155 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks all!
I never said anything about price but that's my bad because, to me, price has to be a consideration and I'm looking for "the most bang for my buck". That said, the HF Heavy Duty is still $39.99 until 11/30 and I'm now seeing the Cosco for $149.99, $23 down from $172.99. And although, I DO have some appliances to move i.e. washer & dryer, frig and dishwasher, I'm not sure that an appliance truck is appropriate as my main hand truck.

How important is "convertible"?


----------



## a1481155 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks all!
I ended up going with the COSCO 3-in-1 Aluminum Hand Truck and Cart @ Jet for $135: 
https://jet.com/product/COSCO-3-in-1-Aluminum-Hand-Truck-and-Cart/bdbe104a03b94d749b27f85b7531feed


----------

